# For those of you who think you can see conformation



## Riverdance (Feb 8, 2009)

I brought this boy in to clip him down and get him ready for the show ring.(heated barn)




So I took a before and after shot of him to show just how hard it is to tell conformation on a hairy horse.

I did not clip his legs, ears or mane and forelock.(still too cold here to let him out with shaved legs, blanket on body and neck sweat on neck keep him warm if turned out for a while) Just his head neck and body, but I think you can get the jist.

Riverdances And The Beat Goes On - Before






Riverdances And The Beat Goes On - After


----------



## Laura Leopard (Feb 8, 2009)

Very beautiful. I kinda like the poodle look in the second pic.


----------



## GREENWOODMINIS (Feb 8, 2009)

ohhh so very pretty...don't ya love clipping like that...its like Christmas every spring!!!!

lis


----------



## Miniequine (Feb 8, 2009)

WOW...

he's pretty!

You just made my day!!!

My yearling colt looks just like pic #1 I hope he looks that good

when I unwrap him!!!

~Sandy


----------



## lilstars (Feb 8, 2009)

absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!! i love your horses


----------



## Kendra (Feb 8, 2009)

Yearlings do tend to have an impressive amount of hair, eh? That's a great contrast, and he has a very pretty little face! I love the before and after photos!!

Still though ... I see ads that say "price will go up after clipping" and think, gee, they must charge for the clip job!!


----------



## Riverdance (Feb 8, 2009)

> Still though ... I see ads that say "price will go up after clipping" and think, gee, they must charge for the clip job!!


I can understand why prices would change after their first clipping. Some prices may go up, some may go down. Weanlings often can look really good, but I have seen many really nice weanlings end up being not so great yearlings and adults; but when you clip down a yearling, when it was a promissing weanling and can still say wow, oh wow, then perhaps the price would go up. Especially when it is conditioned and shown, and perhaps ends up with a really good show record, then the price continues to go up.

Sometimes it is worth taking a chance on a young yearling, or even a weanling who has full siblings that look good. That is when you can get them at a better price.


----------



## Teresa (Feb 8, 2009)

He is gorgeous....and what a wonderful job you did of clipping. I find that the white or lighter colors are so hard to clip....especially the first one of the year.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 8, 2009)

I love it





what a transformation


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow that is a difference! Thanks for sharing. I have a two year old colt that I keep looking at with the fuzz and the big belly and short legs and I think... " hmm why did I buy him?!?" He scares me a little with the short looking legs, but your little guy has given me hope!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 8, 2009)

What a beautiful boy indeed! I can't wait to be able to clip my colt! Yes, there is hope!!!!!!


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 8, 2009)

Pretty boy, nice clip job!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a little 28" mare that amazes me every year. She always looks like a miniature buffalo in the winter. I always think that she has gained 50 lbs over winter, but clips out to be so refined!!!


----------



## maplegum (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow, that's amazing. Wouldn't know it was the same horse.

Love the fuzzy legs!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Feb 9, 2009)

He looks fantastic--can't wait to see him totally clipped!


----------



## ontherisefarm (Feb 9, 2009)

It is definitely amazing seeing how much different they look when clipped. I am really excited about seeing what my colt looks like clipped but I have a long time to wait.

Your boy looks really nice....


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2009)

He is beautiful!!!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow - what an amazing transformation - that before & after has me eager to unwrap some of mine now too. You did a great job - beautiful boy! I have to hold out another month or so but I've already picked the first ones I want to do first. I hope I have your great results. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Royal Crescent (Feb 9, 2009)

Sue, your b4 pic disappeared!

Barb


----------



## Riverdance (Feb 10, 2009)

Royal Crescent said:


> Sue, your b4 pic disappeared!Barb


oops, sorry guys, I was cleaning out my Photobucket pictures and forgot it would delete on ths web site too, so I put it back.


----------



## Basketmiss (Feb 10, 2009)

What a great end result! He looked to have a belly in the before, but clipped you see it tucked up nicely... All that hair really makes them look so much bigger..

I cant wait til it is warm enough here to clip my boys. Its supposed to be 72 here today! Woohoo!!


----------



## yankee_minis (Feb 10, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 10, 2009)

He is beautiful.


----------



## Genie (Feb 10, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Feb 11, 2009)

He is so pretty. He looks like he has on sheep skin leggings in the second pic. I just love his head and soft eye!


----------



## Royal Crescent (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey Sue, maybe we can start a new trend. That poodle cut is really cute on him!






How did you get him so clean in this weather? Heat or not, giving a bath for a horse would be something I shiver just thinking about



:Cold-Scared I keep coming back to this pic, and hoping I have good surprises in store for the spring here





Barb


----------



## Connie P (Feb 14, 2009)

What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Riverdance (Feb 14, 2009)

Royal Crescent said:


> Hey Sue, maybe we can start a new trend. That poodle cut is really cute on him!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No bath in this weather, heated barn or not. Clipped him with a 10 blade, then brushed him really well. I really can not wait to clip him all the way down. Ears, mane and legs to get the whole picture.

When I do, I will post it.


----------



## PAS Hercules (Feb 15, 2009)

AMAZING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just did the same thing, before my little guy looked like he had a big pot belly and short legs but after being clipped I can see he really is very proportionate and has nice long legs


----------



## tnovak (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks darling!!!!!! I also like the 2nd pic!!!!! What a cutie!


----------



## drk (Feb 20, 2009)

WOW Beautiful.... It's amazing what's hidden under all that fur


----------



## sdmini (Feb 21, 2009)

Really not fair to those of us that don't have heated barns and have to wait.





Here is hoping all unwrappings find such a gift underneath.


----------



## GeorgeandHumble (Feb 22, 2009)

I find myself coming back over and over again to look at the before and after. The after clip shot looks like one of those real sharp looking animal characters you'd find in one of Disney's fantacy movies, almost unicorn like. Beautiful!!!


----------

